# Slow Dell Inspiron 5566 notebook



## lf1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi,
We bought a Dell Inspiron 5566 a few months ago, and from the beginning it seemed to work slower than how a 7th generation i3 processor with 8GB of RAM should really be. In addition, at some point the screen started to flicker for a few seconds when waking from sleep, and sometimes the desktop icons go missing when logging back in (with a weird white box in the corner of the screen).

Is there a way to remedy this without reinstalling Windows 10? Also, would swapping the HDD with a SSD help?

Thank you.

---
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-7100U CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 142 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8090 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 620, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 917 GB (815 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0YRTVV
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Looks like you have 8GB of RAM.

An SSD and a fresh install of Windows 10 onto would likely fix the issues. My guess is that either the hard drive is faulty or the Windows installation is messed up.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I recommend you get rid of Avast Antivirus and stick with Windows 10's built-in Windows Defender Security Center app.
Windows 10 doesn't do well in some computers with a third-party antivirus app.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Avast/AVG products have become pretty bloated and full of ads in the last few years.


----------



## lf1 (Aug 24, 2018)

I just installed Avast after getting rid of McAfee.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If running Windows 10, why not use the built in Defender?


----------



## lf1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Though Defender has come a long way since the previous versions of Windows, is the protection it offers really just as good as Avast and Bitdefender?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It is better as it is designed to work with Windows 10, the other must work with other OS's also.


----------



## lf1 (Aug 24, 2018)

What is the simplest guide to performing a clean re-install on Widows 10? (Not restoring to factory condition which was already problematic in this case, but a clean install.)
Thank you.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You boot off a USB stick with Windows 10 installation on it, choose to do delete all partitions off the drive and then let it install Windows 10. Here's on of many guides that can give you a step by step: http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/soft...all-windows-10-and-create-boot-media/page/0/1


----------



## lf1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Would this method (which obviates the need for using external media) be just as effective?

Also, would this SSD fit properly into the Dell Inspiron 5566 Notebook, and would it be good enough?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You didn't provide a link to the SSD but any 2.5" SSD should work.

You can do a factory reset, fresh start, or any of those if you like, most will keep your data but Your programs will be gone. But if you also want to move to an SSD then you still have to move the Windows installation over to it somehow and that that point a clean install from USB media is the better move.


----------



## lf1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sorry, I meant to include this link for the SSD. Would it fit into the Dell laptop?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, it's a 2.5" drive, it'll fit.


----------



## lf1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Can this reinstall be done and then moved over to the SSD?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sure you can do a Fresh Start, after you clone the original drive onto the SSD. Or if you don't wish to waste time you can just do a new install from a USB stick with the Windows 10 installation made from Media Creation too on the MS website in under 10 minutes.


----------

